# Removal of "Apprentice" Status



## KateRosen (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there, 
Can anyone tell me how long it took to hear back about their Apprentice status after sending in documentation of work/school experience? Has anyone sent those documents by e-mail? I sent everything to the "jane.baldwin" e-mail address 8 days ago. I know it can take 2-4 weeks to process, I'm not in a rush, but I was hoping to at least get a confirmation that I sent everything to the right place. 
Anyone have a similar experience?

Thanks,
Katie Rosen
CPC-A


----------



## sdelth4284 (Feb 20, 2015)

I think it took a couple of weeks to hear from AAPC. You might see your credential (next to your name after you sign in to your account) change online before you receive confirmation in the mail.


----------



## Laura.Milani (Feb 24, 2015)

You should call! I faxed my request over on 01/09/15, and when I called last week to check on it they did not have it in the system. The woman was able to look back into the faxes and retrieve . She forwarded it to the correct person.
Laura


----------

